

Let's talk about Vagrant - f1gm3nt
http://iostudio.github.com/LunchAndLearn/2012/03/21/vagrant.html
Presentation I'm giving this week on vagrant. Feedback welcome. =)
======
f1gm3nt
Presentation I'm doing on Vagrant this week, feedback welcome.

